# Shed insulation



## simonk (28 Nov 2020)

Hi all, first post on here although I’ve been on here a while.
my shed/ workshop is is a 5m x 4m log cabin style . Its about 10 years old ,and when I ordered it I naively thought 44mm walls would offer some sort of insulation. 
well I couldn’t of been more wrong, it’s freezing in there at the moment and in summer it’s red hot.
Anyway , I’m thinking I want to spend a bit more time in there and so I’m thinking of trying to insulate it. Has anyone ever insulated a shed from the outside? I was thinking of vertical buttons around the outside at 1.2m centres then foil backed insulation boards then cladding over the top. For the roof I was going to rip off the felt ,put batons on the roof, insulation boards again and then ply or osb sheets and then refelt.
Can anyone see any potential problems with doing it this way, or any suggestions on thickness of insulation I should use.


----------



## TheUnicorn (28 Nov 2020)

i seem to recall a thread a month or so ago where insulating and then cladding was discussed, but I couldn't find it with a quick search, however you may want to have a search yourself, also this thread might help... Build a shed Mike's way


----------

